
Apples declining trajectory - dman
http://mattgemmell.com/a-declining-trajectory/
======
illwrks
Im not surprised. Apple products used to just work, now they... Just update. I
have two colleagues who are 100% non technical, they are planning to ditch
their iPhone 6's for android devices. They are sick of the price gouging,
itunes lock-in and storage problems. Having moved I android 10 months ago, as
a 7/8 year iPhone user, I couldn't be happier.

------
nikolay
Oh, well - he removed the post, but I archived it from Google Cache -
[http://archive.is/URN78](http://archive.is/URN78)

------
binaryapparatus
Very true. It is not so much about [specific] ecosystem, it is about watching
any superior/reliable product(s) getting gradually worse or given less
attention or both. Apple hardware and software are nowhere near where they
were some five years ago.

Recent example: Fix for iTunes app store searchability / visibility problem...
Ads!

